# SBR - Sabre Resources



## Agentm (2 August 2007)

DYOR on this one..

I hold a few here.. now they are just coming out to play!

*MEDIA RELEASE*
*2 August 2007*
*SABRE TO ACQUIRE 70% INTEREST IN MAJOR LEAD-ZINC*
*PROJECT IN NAMIBIA FOR A$13M*​ 
*KEY POINTS*​ 

v *Acquisition of all issued capital of Link National Pty Ltd, holder of a 70% interest in highly prospective Ongava base metal project in Namibia; *


v *Consideration for acquisition is A$13m (cash/scrip);*​ 
v *Independent valuation of project is A$90M (with Sabre share A$63M)*

v *Project area covers 800 km2 of the Otavi Mountain Land, including THREE insitu **lead-zinc deposits and more than TWENTY TWO lead-zinc-copper-vanadium **prospects;*​ 
v *The insitu Lead-Zinc deposits at project represent an exploration target in excess **of 16 million tonnes, grading at more than 4.5% combined Lead & Zinc, and;*​
v *Significant opportunity to undertake exploration in a highly prospective base **metal province, which has historically hosted a number of ‘world-class’ base **metal ore bodies, including the Tsumeb & Abenab mines;*

Australian exploration and development company Sabre Resources Ltd (“Sabre” or “the company”) has entered into an agreement to acquire 70% in the highly prospective exploration tenement EPL 3542 known as the Ongava base metals project (Ongava project) located in northeastern Namibia (refer Fig 1), for a total consideration of A$13m (cash/scrip).​ 
Independent geologist Malcolm Castle has recently valued this project at A$90m, with the 70 per cent share held by Sabre valued at A$63m.

The Ongava project covers approximately 800km 2 of highly mineralised carbonate stratigraphy in the Otavi Mountain Land (OML). The OML hosts a wealth of mineral deposits, including the renowned Tsumeb and Kombat copper mines, as well as the historic Berg Aukas (zinc), Guchab (copper) and Abenab (vanadium) mining operations.


The project is well serviced by roads, power and rail services and lies less than 35 kilometres to the southeast of Weatherley International’s Tsumeb smelter, which processes base metal concentrates from all over southern Africa. The lead-zinc mineralisation within the deposit areas starts from surface and has yet to be extensively explored.

Sabre Resources Exploration Consultant, Tim Putt, believes the company is fortunate to have acquired such a highly prospective project in a nation that is committed to the development of world-class resources projects.

“The Ongava project occupies a strategic position within the Otavi Mountain Land, a province that already hosts a number of ‘world-class’ base-metal deposits. Until recently, depressed metal prices have resulted in very little exploration being carried out in the Ongava area,” Mr Putt said.

2 “The mineralisation in the deposit areas is ‘open’ in all aspects, and a largenumber of prospects require drill testing. The style of strata-hosted base-metal deposits found in the Otavi’s include some of the largest in the world, such as the world’s largest lead-zinc mine at McArthur River in Queensland.

“Namibia is one of the most politically stable and well developed countries in Africa, with its governments policy designed to promote investment in mining and exploration. It is currently rated amongst the top ten countries in the world in which to undertake both mining and exploration, and we look forward to working with the Namibian government in the development of this roject.”

​


----------



## ricey (3 August 2007)

Agentm,

Good to see that you've also picked up on this one!

I reckon this could be a once in a life time share. I will hold this one in the bottom drawer, a stunning deal indeed.

Good luck with ADI, I also hold many accross the JVP's and am happy in my research that we have a massive discovery!

Best of luck


----------



## Evangeline (3 August 2007)

Does Sabre have the capital to carry the projects too, or will there need to be further placements for capital raising?

Eva


----------



## ricey (3 August 2007)

Evan,

They have just raised $3m, for sure there will be future raisings, however my bet is they will be at way higher prices than these!

Plenty of action over the coming months, the management team have people on the ground in Namibia and personally I can't wait for future updates!

regards

rice


----------



## vince3321 (11 August 2007)

Hi AgentM,

I am considering following Eva's move and buying some sbr. But also wonder if I should not buy more adi instead. Would you see sbr as more risky than adi?

Ta.


----------



## Agentm (4 October 2007)

sorry there, missed that question..

adi as far as a O&G explorer, has to rate high risk high reward

SBR is under the radar,,

speeding ticket yesterday,, did you catch the response from sbr?? 

SBR has $1 written all over it short term.. some recent valuations has created the speeding ticket of yesterday..


----------



## Agentm (10 October 2007)

sp seems to climb nicely, 

IRONBARK TAKES STRATEGIC HOLDING IN SABRE
KEY POINTS​
 
*Ironbark Gold Ltd has taken a 5.4% holding in Sabre Resources Ltd, through*
*the purchase of 4,000,000 shares and options in the recent placement.*​
​
*Jonathan Downes, Executive Managing Director of Ironbark Gold Ltd, will join the board of Sabre Resources as a non-Executive Director.*
Sabre Resources Ltd (‘Sabre’) is pleased to announce that Ironbark Gold Ltd (‘Ironbark’) has become a substantial shareholder in the company through the purchase of 4,000,000 shares and options in the recent placement. Ironbark has announced that it believes Sabre’s Ongava Lead-Zinc project, in north-eastern Namibia, has both strong exploration and development potential, as well as low sovereign risk and good supporting infrastructure. Ironbark also believes that the Ongava project is a significant opportunity that is currently undervalued by the market. Jonathan Downes, the Executive Managing Director of Ironbark Gold Ltd, has also consented to join the board of Sabre as a non-Executive Director. Mr Downes is a geologist with over 12 years experience in the minerals industry and has worked in various geological and corporate capacities. Mr Downes has experience in nickel, gold and base metals and has been intimately involved with numerous private and public capital raisings. He was a founding director of Hibernia Gold (now Moly Mines Limited) and Siberia Mining Corporation Limited (Siberia) (which has now merged with Monarch Resources Limited). Mr Downes was an Executive Director of Siberia and is currently a non-Executive Director of Graynic Metals Limited.​Sabre looks forward to working with Ironbark and welcomes Mr. Downes to the Board
​


----------



## ricey (11 October 2007)

All coming together nicely!

I have followed this management team before and done very well and believe that they are very very excited about this asset!

Being accumulated now, even before any drilling has started!

tiny MCAP and tightly held, just the way I like them!

regards


----------



## Agentm (27 February 2008)

DISCOVERY OF IRVINGTON LEAD-ZINC PROSPECT
Sabre Resources Ltd (‘Sabre’) is pleased to announce the discovery of a significant new leadzinc prospect at Irvington, immediately to the west of the company’s Border deposit in the Otavi Mountain Land of northeastern Namibia.
KEY POINTS​ 

Base metal mineralistaion more than 100 metres thick has been

discovered at Irvington to the west, and along strike from the
Border deposit.​

Irvington’s ‘footprint’ is substantially larger than that of the Border

deposit (>12 Million Tonnes @ 5-6% Pb+Zn exploration target).
​

A substantial zone of copper mineralisation is also exposed south

of the main zone at Irvington.
​

Mineralisation at Irvington covers more than 600 metres of strike

and continues further to the west.
​

It is likely that Irvington and Border form one major mineralised

system covering more than 2,200 metres, with Border representing

the eastern margin of the system.​


----------



## Agentm (6 June 2008)

not a very heavily traded stock, but still keeping in this for the outcome, i think the announcement today is trying to  paint a picture.. i guess the picture is relevant in any case... be interested in what they get in a few weeks time..

Strong lead and zinc mineralisation has been
intercepted at numerous intervals within a broad
~40 to 80 m thick halo of disseminated and veinhosted
sulphides. Initial interpretations suggest
that coherent mineralised zones correlate between
drill cores. Logging indicates that visible copper
mineralisation is widely dispersed throughout
the mineralised envelope.


----------



## Agentm (4 August 2008)

sbr has put a neat youtube snapshot of their extremely interesting project in africa.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKN1argVqZ4&eurl=http://www.sabresources.com/

this is a quiet stock, and not much is being said  about it at the moment, but there are results from drilling to come through soon, and their website has been updated and there are slideshows of all their recent activities in the region..

http://www.sabresources.com/default.aspx

looking forward to the near future as results come through and the various mineralisations in the region are closely examined..


----------



## Agentm (23 September 2008)

SIGNIFICANT DRILLING RESULTS FROM IRVINGTON

Sabre Resources Ltd (‘Sabre’) is pleased to announce assay results for the first holes drilled into the recently discovered Irvington prospect, within the Ongava Project, Namibia.

KEY POINTS

 Economic grades of lead, zinc and silver mineralisation have been
intercepted at Irvington.

 Irvington was discovered by Sabre earlier in the year,
approximately 1000 metres to the west of the Border deposit.

 First-pass RC drilling has returned significant intercepts including:
BDRC006: 8m @ 4.9% Lead, 0.4% Zinc and 13.3 g/t Silver from 54m.
(including 4m @ 8.7% Lead, 0.5% Zinc and 26.5 g/t Silver from 54m).

 Assays for the diamond drilling from Border are yet to be received.


----------



## Agentm (6 July 2009)

last weeks announcement was impresive

KEY POINTS
• Zinc + lead anomalism (Pavian Trend) extended from
3.7 kilometres to over 15 kilometres in length.
• The extensive anomaly has values up to 7.7% zinc + lead at
surface.
• The entire 15 kilometres of strike forms one very large cohesive
hydrothermal mineralised system with the potential for a
substantial copper deposit in addition to zinc and lead.


up 85% on friday

up 45% today

obviously the resource potential is being understood a little


----------



## Agentm (14 July 2009)

yesterdays announcement defines a copper discovery

http://clients.weblink.com.au/clients/SabreResources/article.asp?asx=SBR&view=6452593

13 July 2009
The Manager
Company Announcements Office
Australian Securities Exchange Limited
Exchange Centre
20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000

EXTENSIVE COPPER MINERALISATION AT NOSIB H
KEY POINTS
• An area of extensive copper mineralisation has been identified at
Nosib H through surface geochemical sampling.
• The copper anomaly covers more than 2,000 metres of strike and
returned values in the order of 500 ppm Copper.
• Nosib H hosts outcropping copper, lead & zinc mineralisation (see
Figure 1).
• The Nosib H prospect is located on the 15 km long base metal
‘Pavian Trend’ within Sabre’s Ongava project, in the Otavi
Mountain Land of northern Namibia.
• The surface copper anomalism at Nosib H is consistent with that
of recognised copper deposits in the Otavi Mountain Land, such
as that of the Kombat, Guchab and Harasib copper mines.


The strong association of anomalous copper values with high lead and zinc soil geochemistry values marks Nosib H as a high priority exploration target on the Pavian Trend. The large size of the soil anomaly is highly encouraging, and may represent the surface expression of a significant poly-metallic base metal deposit







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKN1argVqZ4


----------



## Agentm (29 July 2009)

nice quarterly announcement regarding the world class potential sabre are
progressing to a jorc stage

the overlay of the mt iza footprint three times on the leases sabre has is giving
indications that the idea of a world class potential find may not be entirely fancy imho

74 mill shares on issue i believe


----------



## Agentm (24 September 2009)

NEW DISCOVERY OF HIGH-GRADE COPPER AT ONGAVA
Sabre Resources Ltd (”žSabre‟) is pleased to announce the discovery of a line of high-grade copper, lead and zinc outcrops at the Kaskara prospect, within the Ongava Poly-Metallic Project, Namibia.

KEY POINTS
High-grade, poly-metallic gossan* discovered along more than 400 m of strike at the Kaskara prospect.

First-pass XRF spot analyses record:
► Copper (Cu) values up to 23.5%.
► Lead (Pb) in excess of 35.0%.
► Zinc (Zn) values up to 34.4%.
► Germanium (Ge) to over 7,000 ppm (0.7%).
► Gallium (Ga) to over 9,000 ppm (0.9%).

Geological setting and metal association is similar to the world-class Tsumeb copper deposit (40 km north).

Exploration is at a preliminary stage.


1 RESULTS OF FIELD SAMPLING
Exceptional high-grade results from the initial phase of fieldwork at the Kaskara prospect within the Ongava Poly-Metallic Project show very high copper, lead, and zinc values in outcrop. Gallium and germanium values are also high. Kaskara was formerly known as Harasib Claims and Harasib III. It is located 16 km southwest of Sabre‟s Border zinc-lead deposit and 2.6 km north of the Driehoek zinc-lead deposit.
The company has identified three distinct zones of mineralisation at surface, over a total strike length of over 400 m. Each mineralised zone is comprised of extensive gossan (Figure 1) with secondary copper, lead and zinc minerals. First-pass spot analyses, using a Niton XLt592 portable XRF (x-ray fluorescence) analyser on gossanous rock chip samples collected from the 3 zones” , yield the following results:

In summary, gossan at Kaskara shows:
Copper (Cu) values up to 23.5%.
Lead (Pb) in excess of 35.0%.
Zinc (Zn) values up to 34.4%.
Germanium (Ge) to over 7,000 ppm (0.7%).
Gallium (Ga) to over 9,000 ppm (0.9%).

Calibration of the XRF with certified high-grade standards (see Appendix for Analytical Method) means that these values provide a realistic first-pass estimate contained within the poly-metallic gossan at Kaskara. Sabre is confident in the veracity of these results (see Appendix) and will not require laboratory analyses of these samples. It is to be expected that future bulk sampling of the gossan will yield results lower than the highest values obtained by this first-pass spot sampling.

2 KASKARA PROSPECT

The Kaskara prospect is within of Sabre‟s Ongava Project (Figure 2) in the Otavi Mountain Land of northern Namibia.


2.1 History

The Kaskara area hosts a number of mine workings on the farm “Harasib Block 648”. It is reported in the Minerals of Namibia Handbook as a series of lead-zinc-vanadium prospects that were worked during the 1940s. No known record of metal production exists. Inspection of the site shows extensive underground mine workings on multiple levels, with several adits and at least 4 shafts and 3 headframes. No evidence of modern exploration could be found in the archives of the Geological Survey of Namibia, nor was evidence of any modern work detected on the ground.

2.2 Surface mineralisation

The gossans are hosted within a broad south dipping alteration zone located within the Elandshoek Formation. Three main gossan occurrences (Zones 1 to 3, Figure 3) are exposed. Most of the copper, lead, and zinc is located within secondary vanadium-rich minerals (vanadates), mainly vanadinite, mottramite, and descloizite (Figure 4). Minor secondary carbonates such as malachite are also present (Figure 4).

It should be noted that investigation of the strike extent of the mineralised horizon is at a preliminary stage and that work is currently underway to determine the true extents of mineralisation along strike (Figure 3).

3 SUCCESSFUL TARGETING METHOD

Consultant Douglas Haynes of Douglas Haynes Discovery Ltd, who was instrumental in the discovery of the giant Olympic Dam deposit at Roxby Downs in South Australia, was contracted to assess the exploration potential of the Ongava Project. Based on numerous geological criteria, he identified the Kaskara / Lucas Post area as having a strong potential for extensive copper mineralisation. The company‟s discovery of copper-rich gossans at Kaskara is confirmation of Mr Haynes’ hypothesis.

4 TSUMEB-STYLE MINERALISATION

Of importance at Kaskara is the high concentration of gallium and germanium in the samples. Arsenic and vanadium values are also high. This metal association is a very similar signature to that of the world-class Tsumeb deposit 40 km to the north. Tsumeb was operational from 1907 to 1993. The total production at Tsumeb was around: 24.8 Mt @ 5.50% Cu, 11.82% Pb, 4.19% Zn, and 171.3g/t Ag (to 1991 – Source: Geological Survey of Namibia). Additionally, a germanium-enriched concentrate was produced from 1954 to 1963, assaying 0.2% to 0.5% Ge. Sabre will focus on a Tsumeb-style model for mineralisation at Kaskara. Early indications are that Kaskara is indeed analogous to the Tsumeb mine.

5 ONGOING WORK

The company is presently detailing the geology of the mineralised horizon and investigating the areas between and along strike from the defined gossan zones. Sampling of regularly-spaced profiles across the three zones will be undertaken shortly. Sabre will update shareholders with further news from the Kaskara prospect as it comes to hand.

6 TRADING HALT

Following the release of this announcement, the company is to remain in a trading halt pending the release of a second announcement regarding a capital raising.

Yours faithfully, Norman Grafton Company Secretary
Sabre Resources Ltd


----------



## banska bystrica (9 November 2009)

Announcement out this morning very bullish indeed. This is potentially a major copper discovery. Of course, drilling has to commence but it has all the hallmarks of a Tsuneb type discovery. It's early days but I am very comfortable holding these long term. The market cap is tiny and it fits into my "potential 10 bagger" category that I look for when investing. Once drilling confirms the "potential", a market cap of $100M will still be very cheap. My initial 12 month price target of $1.00 is probably conservative but small steps first. This is a very exciting prospect and one that I am happy to be riding for the long term.


----------



## Agentm (9 November 2009)

banska bystrica said:


> Announcement out this morning very bullish indeed. This is potentially a major copper discovery. Of course, drilling has to commence but it has all the hallmarks of a Tsuneb type discovery. It's early days but I am very comfortable holding these long term. The market cap is tiny and it fits into my "potential 10 bagger" category that I look for when investing. Once drilling confirms the "potential", a market cap of $100M will still be very cheap. My initial 12 month price target of $1.00 is probably conservative but small steps first. This is a very exciting prospect and one that I am happy to be riding for the long term.




great report today i agree


spoken to the geologist a few times, its an intriguing region and its shaping up for a potential world class discovery

worth a read the entire report

http://clients.weblink.com.au/clients/SabreResources/article.asp?asx=SBR&view=6468377


----------



## banska bystrica (17 November 2009)

I suggest people who have not done any research on this area and the significance of quality gossans get a grip and do some reading. Of course this is speculative because it's early days but do you think the market cap will be $40M once they start drilling and uncover what lies beneath?
I suggest people do their own research on this.


----------



## Miner (24 December 2009)

Hi SBR enthusiastics

I visited this thread intrigued by the potential of this stock reading through ASX and other newsletters.

However today seems no trade for SBR at ASX.

Last posting here was more than a month back

Could someone followed this stock please throw some light/update ?

Regards


----------



## cbrendan (3 January 2010)

Hi miner,

Myself and many other SBR followers maintain active discussion on both hotcopper and topstocks.

Jump across the road to have a read.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 January 2010)

All you funnymentalists probably missed the most beautiful ew in this stock from last April to its recent falls. 

It may be in the throes of a new wave 2 in a larger frame.

I'd pick it up at 35c, the 50% retracement from its recent highs, if I were to buy it.

gg


----------



## Agentm (11 January 2010)

hope you did buy in..

its on a run atm.. with good news following good news..

echoes of cdu here...  anyone hearing it?


----------



## Miner (11 January 2010)

Miner said:


> Hi SBR enthusiastics
> 
> I visited this thread intrigued by the potential of this stock reading through ASX and other newsletters.
> 
> ...






cbrendan said:


> Hi miner,
> 
> Myself and many other SBR followers maintain active discussion on both hotcopper and topstocks.
> 
> Jump across the road to have a read.






Garpal Gumnut said:


> All you funnymentalists probably missed the most beautiful ew in this stock from last April to its recent falls.
> 
> It may be in the throes of a new wave 2 in a larger frame.
> 
> ...






Agentm said:


> hope you did buy in..
> 
> its on a run atm.. with good news following good news..
> 
> echoes of cdu here...  anyone hearing it?




All great news since I wrote in this forum about SBR. Great news today and surely many more to come.
Two  additional factors for me to get interested on SBR:


In recent past from memory SBR was recommended by David H at Eureka Report. My memory in computer age however could be wrong 

Agentm, CBrenden and GG have shown active interest who are astue operators suggest SBR has strong chance of stock market favourite.

I have acquired SBRO  end of last year  so with the update given by you three, I can have good sleep now


----------



## J.B.Nimble (11 January 2010)

I usually treat spot analyses with a degree of caution but the grades and distribution of the samples here are pretty exciting. Piecing together the last few announcements they now have double digit copper, lead and zinc analyses scattered along a 2500m corridor. No mention of timing for drilling yet - a bit of patience required as they work through the geophys and surveying data. I've been watching for a while but today's announcement has got me off the side lines - too much potential to let this one go.


----------



## cbrendan (21 January 2010)

Nice ann just before close today.

Should come close to ensuring full uptake of options, providing much needed funding to the company.

Going to be a very exciting next couple of months moving forward.


----------



## Miner (22 January 2010)

cbrendan said:


> Nice ann just before close today.
> 
> Should come close to ensuring full uptake of options, providing much needed funding to the company.
> 
> Going to be a very exciting next couple of months moving forward.




I read that announcement when it was published for a couple of times.


On the face of it lot of promises but no concrete time plan and all between the lines. You read, assume and move on. If your reading between the lines gets wrong then can not blame the directors.

It is a good scrip but the price has been going south. I have a nasty cynism here. Is this announcement to excite the option holders to exercise their right before 27 Jan and a bit of ramp up ? 

Disclaimer : I am a current holder


----------



## Purple XS2 (23 January 2010)

Miner said:


> ... I have a nasty cynism here. Is this announcement to excite the option holders to exercise their right before 27 Jan and a bit of ramp up ?




Well, they got their $ out of me, though I actually posted the cheque to convert my options before the last announcement come out.

Bought the options a day before cessation of SBRO trading, at 0.035 (strike price 0.35), so it was a bit depressing seeing the stock slump to 0.36, but heartening to an improvement on the announcement to 0.40.

Holding nervously - the last announcement was certainly robust in tone, but as observers have noted, unspecific on where we go from here.

Cynicism on announcement timing is a ticklish one: I don't have an objection to a company making the most of timing in order to encourage option holders to cough up, just so long as the announcement's tone itself is justifiable.
Time will tell.


----------



## cbrendan (23 January 2010)

Miner said:


> I read that announcement when it was published for a couple of times.
> 
> 
> On the face of it lot of promises but no concrete time plan and all between the lines. You read, assume and move on. If your reading between the lines gets wrong then can not blame the directors.
> ...




I understand where the cynic in you is coming from, and i have no doubt this ann was timed perfectly and released purely to encourage full uptake of options. 

But instead of looking at this in a negative light i look at it in a positive way. The current SP is hugely inflated based on current actual position, which means most of the SP is blue sky moving forward. If the directors have to remind everyone just how sunny and blue the sky is above Kaskara to ensure crucial funding than i see this as them doing there job. I'd be much more upset if no ann was released and the SP fell below 35 and 3/4 of the options went unfilled, when the directors had information available to them that could be released... even it is basically a shameless thinly veiled ramp.

As holders we obviously see great potential moving forward, and i think the directors are doing a great job so far in working in the best interests of the shareholders. 

Your point you make about the SP going down is a fair one, but i see it more so as falling back to fair value, than a catastrophic fall from recent highs.

At 60 cents + SBR was ridiculously overvalued and unsustainable based only on surface samples, whereas i place fair value currently somewhere between 40-50 cents. The drop below 40 cents imo had more to do with general market sentiment than anything related to the company and i see the SP climbing back into the mid 40's sooner rather than later.

At the end of the day i had no problem exercising my 100k options and in 6 months time when the SP is in the $'s not cents those who saw the potential and took a punt will be laughing all the way to the bank.

Disclosure - Last night was a rather big one and i wouldn't trust myself to be driving right now, so take everything written with a grain of salt...


----------



## Agentm (22 March 2010)

matthew has been talking it up a bit lately

this link is to his webcast presentation, works watching the 20 minutes worth of info

http://clients.westminster-digital....ite/events/66/video/index.aspx?companyid=66_3


this is the presentation slides


----------



## lemontree (7 June 2010)

Looking at SBR today, it's hit 35.5c per share. Would be buying in my only reservation is the price of copper has been hit pretty hard this past month. What are your thoughts agentm? Are you still an advocate for SBR?


----------



## vince3321 (9 July 2010)

I also wonder if agentM is still ok with this one? I've lost quite a few $ with ADI and I need to recoup my losses. I even loss my wife $ on ADI not good. agentM please help


----------



## Miner (29 July 2010)

vince3321 said:


> I also wonder if agentM is still ok with this one? I've lost quite a few $ with ADI and I need to recoup my losses. I even loss my wife $ on ADI not good. agentM please help




No one posted since 9 July on this thread .

Very strange SP as well. What went wrong with this scrip ? They have gone down serioulsy after the SPP offer.
I had this before and sold out. THen put a buy order at a ridiculous price (at the time I placed the order) and forgot about it. Shockingly I saw my purchase order got executed today.
Is something wrong with SBR to go down when rest of the similar scrips went up today. 

Looking forward to see some more updates/ analysis


----------



## Agentm (29 July 2010)

vince3321 said:


> I also wonder if agentM is still ok with this one? I've lost quite a few $ with ADI and I need to recoup my losses. I even loss my wife $ on ADI not good. agentM please help





lol

i sold out of all stocks a while back.. sbr was the last to fall for me..

did a brief spell in bph on a spec that the newspaper article stating a spud in 3 weeks was perhaps accurate.. turns out it wasnt and turns out the sp dove,, so exit time until october for me..

cant see how a run from .06 to .42 could make a loss at adi.. but i sure made a killing on that run.. there was so much time to get in and take the opportunity, it was like the run was in super slow motion..






Miner said:


> No one posted since 9 July on this thread .
> 
> Very strange SP as well. What went wrong with this scrip ? They have gone down serioulsy after the SPP offer.
> I had this before and sold out. THen put a buy order at a ridiculous price (at the time I placed the order) and forgot about it. Shockingly I saw my purchase order got executed today.
> ...




despite really not wanting to exit sbr,  i see too much volatility in many places that has made me go 100% cash..  and right now i am sitting on the sidelines waiting for that magic announcement from sbr..

until then i will be sidelined on many stocks..

right now the bulls have the floor, and on volumes equivalent to vapour.. and i am not falling for any of it myself..

sbr has some extremely interesting prospects to drill.. it just needs the results to be positive..

high risk high reward this share is... best of luck


----------



## Agentm (22 September 2010)

RC drilling

With the present paucity of bore water, RC (reverse circulation) drilling has been substituted for diamond drilling on a number of targeted holes. This has ensured that we meet our schedule for the commencement of drilling at Kaskara before the end of September.

RC drilling commenced late last week on the flats surrounding Kaskara. The RC drilling rig being used cannot climb the rugged hills at Kaskara, so the prospective hills targets will need to be tested by a portable diamond drilling rig.

*The first two RC drillholes lie on the gentle slopes to the northwest of the outcropping, high-grade gossans at Kaskara which are exposed on the hills. These gossans contain extremely high base metal values, with up to 25% copper, over 35% lead, and up to 34% zinc.*

These metals are hosted by vanadate minerals within the gossans.






The south-dipping gossans have not yet been intercepted in drilling. However, the first two drillholes have intercepted broad zones of strong anomalism and subeconomic mineralisation at least 100 m away from the highly mineralised gossans (Figure 1). Importantly, these strongly anomalous zones form a coherent body that has been correlated between drillholes (Figure 2). In addition, fine-grained pyrite has been observed over several tens of metres adjacent to a significant fault zone. These observations are extremely encouraging as they indicate that there is a base metal sulphide mineralising system present in the subsurface at Kaskara.

*Preliminary analyses using the hand-held XRF analyser on the rock chips indicates that broad zones of highly anomalous copper-lead-zinc values have been intercepted over thicknesses in excess of 40 m.* Individual analyses are not reported here due to the difficulty of taking representative samples of the RC chips using the hand-held XRF analyser, but the enriched results are considered to be indicative of the approximate grades of mineralisation and are therefore extremely useful in guiding ongoing drilling. Full assay results will only be requested for the more strongly mineralised intercepts encountered throughout this initial programme.

RC drilling is ongoing and will continue to test the outlying targets along the Kaskara-Lucas Post corridor.


Diamond drilling


*Considering the encouraging results of the initial RC drilling, the Company has ordered a portable diamond drilling rig to test the strongly mineralised gossans on the hills at Kaskara and Lucas Post. Mobilisation of the Longyear 38 diamond drill rig to site is expected to commence on Monday 27 September.*

We expect diamond drilling to start in the second week of October, although actual start date is dependent upon securing the water supply (whether it be sourced from a bore or transported in). It will also depend on the logistics of sledging the components of the drill rig up the hill to the nominated drill sites, which could take several days. In the meantime, RC drilling will continue along the Kaskara-Lucas Post corridor.

*INITIAL IMPRESSIONS OF THE KASKARA DRILLING

The broad highly anomalous zones of mineralisation intercepted away from the mineralised gossans appear to be the outer expression of a base metal sulphide mineralising system. The gossans themselves are presently interpreted to be the collapsed, highly oxidised core of mineralisation along which weathering has penetrated into the subsurface. It is expected that, with closer proximity to the gossans, base metal mineralisation will increase, consistent with observations of secondary copper, lead and zinc minerals adjacent to the gossans in outcrop.

Faulting is likely to add some complexity to the distribution of mineralisation, locally truncating or concentrating mineralisation.*


----------



## Hatchy (12 October 2010)

"Considering the encouraging results of the initial RC drilling, the Company has ordered a portable diamond drilling rig to test the strongly mineralised gossans on the hills at Kaskara and Lucas Post. Mobilisation of the Longyear 38 diamond drill rig to site is expected to commence on Monday 27 September.
We expect diamond drilling to start in the second week of October, although actual start date is dependent upon securing the water supply (whether it be sourced from a bore or transported in). It will also depend on the logistics of sledging the components of the drill rig up the hill to the nominated drill sites, which could take several days. In the meantime, RC drilling will continue along the Kaskara-Lucas Post corridor."

So we're in the second week of october now. One might suggest that diamond drilling may start soon, water dependent. 

I have a figure in my head that it may take months for these samples to be analysed post drilling - can anyone else confirm this or tell me where i'm wrong? Obviously they have a hand held xray fluoro gizmo but as the drilling announcement said - this isn't all the accurate. 

From what I gather - the RC drilling that his happening on the flatland isn't going to add all that much info, and the real deal is to see what the hills hold, am I correct here?


----------



## Agentm (13 October 2010)

Hatchy said:


> "Considering the encouraging results of the initial RC drilling, the Company has ordered a portable diamond drilling rig to test the strongly mineralised gossans on the hills at Kaskara and Lucas Post. Mobilisation of the Longyear 38 diamond drill rig to site is expected to commence on Monday 27 September.
> We expect diamond drilling to start in the second week of October, although actual start date is dependent upon securing the water supply (whether it be sourced from a bore or transported in). It will also depend on the logistics of sledging the components of the drill rig up the hill to the nominated drill sites, which could take several days. In the meantime, RC drilling will continue along the Kaskara-Lucas Post corridor."
> 
> So we're in the second week of october now. One might suggest that diamond drilling may start soon, water dependent.
> ...




a few nice studies on gossans and mineralisation are available

suggest looking at these 

Granitoid-related iron-oxide-copper-gold
mineralisation, Greater Lufilian Arc, Zambia and
Namibia

IRON OXIDE-COPPER-GOLD MINERALIZATION
IN THE GREATER LUFILIAN ARC, AFRICA
ALBERTO LOBO-GUERRERO S.


"Ongoing investigations at the Kombat copper deposit in the Otavi Mountains of Namibia also show geological features that are characteristic of the IOCG deposit type. Brecciation and stockworks of hydrothermal origin host most of the ore-grade rocks at the deposit. Primary copper mineralisation always occurs near or surrounding large bodies of iron- and/or manganese-oxides. No direct relationship with granitoid rocks has been established, but mineralisation could be related to the Otjiwarongo Batholith, buried below carbonate rocks and calcrete.

*Some prospects in northern Namibia also have gold-rich and copper-rich surface anomalies, are associated with subvolcanic intrusive bodies, and contain abundant magnetite- and hematite-filled fractures that carry
gossans after copper and iron sulphides. Host rocks may be granitoids, brittle quartzites or albitised metamorphic rocks*.

In parts of Namibia, Neoproterozoic syenitic and carbonatitic magmas are associated with hydrothermal brecciation, diatremes, massive iron-oxide bodies, and iron-oxide-filled veins. Parts of the iron-oxide bodies are characterised by significant vugs and gossans after sulphide mineralisation. In some places, fresh bornite is observed on the surface.



the region is one three places on the planet that is are extremely concentrated in meralizations.. imho the fact that a consultant advised SBR to look for copper in the kaskara region, then after doing a run up the valley they find gossans all over the place...  sorta tells a very interesting story

lets see how the coming months pan out..


----------



## Hatchy (13 October 2010)

Thanks AgentM,
Time to get out the notes tonight I think and have a really decent read about this play to get a fuller understanding. 
There seems to be lack of support at 30c on this stock, so I hope to have learned enough by the time I want to pick some up on weakness. 

Ah geology - have never studied it and it couldn't be further from my mbbs studies. Might need to grab a basic textbook so I can understand these terms. 

It's better to do due diligence than to get stuck in a share that I know nothing about ! 

Thanks again.


----------



## Agentm (13 October 2010)

Hatchy said:


> Thanks AgentM,
> Time to get out the notes tonight I think and have a really decent read about this play to get a fuller understanding.
> There seems to be lack of support at 30c on this stock, so I hope to have learned enough by the time I want to pick some up on weakness.
> 
> ...




the capper has been slowly pushing the sp down

a few days back it was way higher

this morning it went to .325

this afternoon it dropped to .30

buying is being done below the capper

nice move,, nice prices too atm imho

cheers


----------



## Agentm (20 October 2010)

the drilling commenced yesterday and already there are what they call encouraging signs

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT & MEDIA RELEASE

20 October 2010

DIAMOND DRILLING UNDERWAY AT KASKARA

Diamond drilling commenced late yesterday afternoon (Namibian time) at Sabre's Kaskara copper-lead-zinc prospect. *Encouragingly, there are several occurrences of mottramite (copper-lead-zinc vanadate) within the first 3 metres of the strongly altered and brecciated drill core.* The rig is positioned well above the gossans in order to intersect them at depth.


----------



## Agentm (20 October 2010)

finished up close to 10% in the last hour on the news, nice little run

imho the encouraging signs look very enticing


----------



## Agentm (20 October 2010)

Agentm said:


> the drilling commenced yesterday and already there are what they call encouraging signs
> 
> ASX ANNOUNCEMENT & MEDIA RELEASE
> 
> ...






Agentm said:


> finished up close to 10% in the last hour on the news, nice little run
> 
> imho the encouraging signs look very enticing






umm.. did i say 10%  ????

the share closed up 23%

just as a reference, sbr have said kaskara is very similar to tsumeb

Tsumeb deposit
– Historically one of the world’s major copper producers
– 1903-1997
– 24.9Mt @ 5.50% Cu, 11.48% Pb, 4.01% Zn,
and 171.6g/t Ag
– Surface footprint of only 200 x 50 m
• Drilled to 1800 m beneath surface
– 40km north of the Ongava Polymetallic Project


KASKARA
• Similar metal signature to Tsumeb:
– Cu, Pb, Zn, Ge, Ga, As, V
• Similar geological features to Tsumeb
*Early indications - Kaskara shows
many analogies to Tsumeb*


• At least 16 gossans (weathered
sulphide horizons) exposed at surface.
• Mineralisation distributed over 3.6 km.
• Gossan analyses record:
•* Copper up to 23.5%.*
• Lead over 35%.
• Zinc up to 34.4%.
• Adjacent to historic vanadium mine.










The composition of descloizite-mottramite in relation to the trace-element distribution of Pb, Zn, Cu and V in the Otavi Mountain Land, South West Africa/Namibia


W.A. van der Westhuizena, E.A.W. Tordiffea, H. de Bruiyna and G.J. Beukesa

Department of Geology, University of the Orange Free State, P.O. Box 339, Bloemfontein 9300, South Africa
Revised 15 December 1988.
Available online 22 April 2003.

Abstract

The carbonate rocks of the Otavi Group (ca. 800 Ma) in the northeastern part of South West Africa/Namibia are known to contain Pb, Zn and Cu sulphide deposits with the mining activities at Tsumeb, Kombat and Berg Aukas being the most prominent. Vanadium mineralisation, associated with karst development, is often associated with the sulphide deposits, but occurrences without a sulphide association are also present.

*The distribution of Pb, Zn, Cu and V in the dolomite and limestone of the Otavi Mountain Land delineates geochemical regions which coincide with the above mineralisation. This coincidence is also manifest in the type of V mineralisation; where high concentrations of Zn occur in the country rocks, descloizite predominates, whilst mottramite occurs when the Cu values are higher.*


----------



## Hatchy (20 October 2010)

There is excellent news there - certainly looks like tough terrain to drill in and I think it will be a big process to take this exploration to mining level, but it's exciting!

The good shows on the surface appear to be strong indicators that it is a IOCG deposit typical to that region of Africa.  

Everyone interested in the fundamentals of this share should have a read of the documents that AgentM posted a link to a couple of posts ago. Excellent background on the IOCG deposits in Africa. 

Hatchy


----------



## Agentm (21 October 2010)

nice open again hatchy

there is a groundswell of interest in this one


from another forum

from Gavin van der Wath' research from BBY (may 2010, sp at that moment around 0,50 Aud):

"We believe the target drilling campaign has a high probability of intersecting high grade copper (+2%) at the recently discovered Kaskara deposit. A successful target drilling campaign indicating copper mineralisation will have an immediate effect on the share price.

The confirmation of a Cu rich resource could do anything from doubling the share price to a ten fold increase, depending on the tonnage and grade proven up."



imho when this one reached .50 again and then doubles up on any once announcements continue to look "encouraging"..  then these prices may be the best you will ever see for a while

imho the share may be trading back to its speculative prices in the .50's b4 another announcement comes through..   lol   fingers crossed


----------



## Hatchy (22 October 2010)

Not following trend this morning, but that makes me happy - it displays that the profit takers are jumping out and that the share is going through it's natural motions. 

I would be very happy to see this share price reach 50c and then consolidate that price before moving upwards after the lab results come through on the core. 

That being said i'd be happy to see this price touch back down to 30c and I could snatch up a few more! 

I think SBR will be consistently open with the market, bringing announcements whenever they can. 

AgentM is there anything in the announcements that say that they will be doing the onsite analysis for the core before sending to the lab? I'm not familiar enough with the process, but I can't see anything stated in any announcement that they will test the core. That would be cause for a short term price hike. 

Cheers


----------



## Agentm (29 October 2010)

Hatchy said:


> Not following trend this morning, but that makes me happy - it displays that the profit takers are jumping out and that the share is going through it's natural motions.
> 
> I would be very happy to see this share price reach 50c and then consolidate that price before moving upwards after the lab results come through on the core.
> 
> ...




best i can understand is that they no longer need to report on the mineralisation itself

everything they have seen thus far leads them to say:

"they indicate that there is a base metal sulphide mineralising system present in the subsurface at Kaskara"

they noted some indicators in the initial 3 meters of drilling

from this point on they have said this


"We will update shareholders with the results of the diamond drilling as they come to hand."

as they have already indicated they believe there is base metal sulphide mineralising system present, imho they dont need to report  that again

imho they only need to report if one is not present.

my view is the next report will be what the mineralisation is in terms of what the results of the diamond drilling reveals.

remember they are not saying there is possibly or probably mineralisation there, they are specific

*they indicate that there is* *a base metal sulphide mineralising system present in the subsurface at Kaskara*

its only imho, but i think the results of the mineralisation are next to be reported.. nothing else is essentially needed to be said from sbr until then.. 

could be wrong, but its only imho


----------



## J&M (29 October 2010)

Hello 

Thanks AgentM 
for all the well informed updates on this thread 

I am looking at this share on the chart 

There was a resistance level at about 29 to 30 cents 
That was a few days ago 
The share has since gone up to 35 to 36 cents with more buyers then sellers 
Would this now be the new resistance level 

Just trying to read and understand charts 

I do have a small order in at .32 cents 

Thanks 
James


----------



## Hatchy (29 October 2010)

Hi J&M,

I think a company like SBR you should be looking at the fundamentals not the charts. 
It's more or less an investment rather than a trade and you need to get to know the prospects and the business to base a good buy in price off, rather than some imaginary or otherwise 'resistance levels'.

That's my 2c worth. 

Hatchy


----------



## Hatchy (4 November 2010)

4 November 2010
DRILLING UPDATE, KASKARA
The first diamond drill hole commenced at the Kaskara copper-lead-zinc prospect on 19 October 2010. Drilling is progressing but has been slower than anticipated, with rig breakdowns and logistical issues associated with the difficult access to site.
Copper-bearing mineralisation has been visually identified at numerous depths in the first drill hole. The hole has intercepted the down-dip continuations of some of the reworked hematitic gossans from around 22 m depth. In drill core, the copper-lead-zinc vanadate minerals mottramite and descloizite are disseminated throughout the gossans (as they are at surface) but are also identified in fractures and veinlets outside the gossans. Spot sampling using a handheld XRF has confirmed elevated copper, lead and zinc values in these rocks. However, the drill hole collapsed prior to completion due to the broken, altered and weathered nature of the rocks adjacent to mineralisation. Several drill rods and the drill bit were lost.
Drilling was suspended for 5 days at month end for the drillers' scheduled monthly break. The second drillhole was commenced late Monday (1 November) and is currently at a depth of around 30 m. Preliminary observations from this second hole report mottramite, descloizite and hematitic oxidation in the drill core.
It is anticipated that the return of full assay results from Kaskara will take some time. Samples are shipped from Namibia to South Africa for sample preparation in Johannesburg. Pulps are then sent by air to Perth to be assayed at an accredited laboratory.
We will issue further updates as drilling progresses.


----------



## Hatchy (4 November 2010)

It's a bit difficult to interpret this update. 
Am I right to think
1) The first hole is still going ahead, but there's been issues and a hole collapse
2) The second hole is underway and if 1) is correct then there's another Rig on the hill?

Or

1) The first hole is suspended because of the collapse
2) The original rig is being used on the second hole

Either way this doesn't really add or subtract anything - good shows of mineral formations we knew were already there. Mottramite and Descloizite. 

I'd like to see some Au down there as well...


----------



## Agentm (4 November 2010)

Hatchy said:


> It's a bit difficult to interpret this update.
> Am I right to think
> 1) The first hole is still going ahead, but there's been issues and a hole collapse
> 2) The second hole is underway and if 1) is correct then there's another Rig on the hill?
> ...




they have one drill rig, it drilled as far as the gossans and due to the problems there, the instability of the rock, they terminated the drill hole 

they had a 5 day break, then commenced a second hole from the same pad as planned, they were always doing 2 holes, one at a very fine angle close to the hillside, and a second one straight down, which is what they are drilling now

i think you missed a lot of critical statements in the announcement myself, as they announced exactly what the market needed to hear and what in previous announcements they said they thought was there

*"Copper-bearing mineralisation has been visually identified at numerous depths in the first drill hole"*

happily adding this afternoon myself


----------



## Agentm (23 November 2010)

hey hatchy

nice spike today after a few low days, kinda reverse to the trend of the asx really

been a while since a report has come through.. any day now i guess


----------



## Hatchy (24 November 2010)

Hi AgentM,
Yes I too have been thinking that it has been a while since a report has come through. I suspect it's a case of no news is good news. It at least means that they're drilling away successfully so far. TD on the core should only have been about 10 days I thought, but you never know how hard the rock is going to be underneath the top layers. 

I'm more looking forward to the quantified report from the lab probably in January than what they find out straight away on the sample, I want some hard evidence to open the market's eyes to a great play. 

The upwards trend the last few days has been encouraging to get it back up to about 30c. I'm happy at this level to sit and relax whilst results flow in gradually, then I might need a seat belt if this turns out to be anything like it's neighbour. 

Cheers
Hatchy


----------



## Agentm (25 November 2010)

tsumeb was a monster alright, what a pipe that one was!


Tsumeb deposit
– Historically one of the world’s major copper producers
– 1903-1997
– 24.9Mt @ 5.50% Cu, 11.48% Pb, 4.01% Zn,
and 171.6g/t Ag
– Surface footprint of only 200 x 50 m
• Drilled to 1800 m beneath surface
– 40km north of the Ongava Polymetallic Project

"The Tsumeb mine is also renowned amongst mineral collectors. Between 1905 and 1996, the mine produced about 30 million tons of ore yielding 1.7 Mt copper, 2.8 Mt lead 0.9 Mt zinc, as well as 80 t germanium. The average ore grade was 10% Pb, 4.3% Cu, 3.5% Zn, 100 ppm Ag, 50 ppm Ge.

It is noted for 243 valid minerals and is the type location for 56 types of mineral. Some of the germanium minerals are only found in this mine."

its only about 40 km north of the kaskara gossans,

• At least 16 gossans (weathered
sulphide horizons) exposed at surface.
• Mineralisation distributed over 3.6 km.
• Gossan analyses record:
• Copper up to 23.5%.
• Lead over 35%.
• Zinc up to 34.4%.
• Adjacent to historic vanadium mine.


INITIAL IMPRESSIONS OF THE KASKARA DRILLING

The broad highly anomalous zones of mineralisation intercepted away from the mineralised gossans appear to be the outer expression of a base metal sulphide mineralising system. The gossans themselves are presently interpreted to be the collapsed, highly oxidised core of mineralisation along which weathering has penetrated into the subsurface. It is expected that, with closer proximity to the gossans, base metal mineralisation will increase, consistent with observations of secondary copper, lead and zinc minerals adjacent to the gossans in outcrop.

Faulting is likely to add some complexity to the distribution of mineralisation, locally truncating or concentrating mineralisation.




imho they are onto something there.. 

but its very much a share under the radar.. some exciting reports in the near future may change that i hope..

keeping plenty of my reserve capital spare on the side for this one i can assure you..


----------



## Agentm (1 December 2010)

sbr announced their findings thus far

COPPER, LEAD AND ZINC MINERALISATION
INTERCEPTED AT KASKARA


*Copper-lead-zinc mineralisation intercepted in drilling at Kaskara.*
*
Mineralisation is oxidised to depth.*

Major mineral is mottramite (copper-lead-zinc vanadate).

Indicative of copper-lead-zinc sulphide mineralisation at depth.

Strong, deep oxidation is similar to other deposits of the region.

Current drilling to continue through the present wet season
(subject to access to site).

A second phase of drilling is scheduled for 2nd quarter 2011.


----------



## Hatchy (2 December 2010)

In my opinion, the market has made a poor interpretation of these results. Instead of a strengthened sp we see one that is dropping. 

Oxidization to depth. Drilling through the wet season. How is this bad? 

Wake up market! 

Good buying for those who do a bit of reading about these African mineral plays. IMO

Hatchy


----------



## benwex (3 December 2010)

Hatchy said:


> In my opinion, the market has made a poor interpretation of these results. Instead of a strengthened sp we see one that is dropping.
> 
> Oxidization to depth. Drilling through the wet season. How is this bad?
> 
> ...




My view is the management need to  improve their marketing as their story is not being understood...


benwex


----------



## Hatchy (3 December 2010)

You might be right Benwex - I don't want to see another days drops. I would like at least one decent story to pay off this year.


----------



## Miner (19 January 2011)

Hatchy said:


> You might be right Benwex - I don't want to see another days drops. I would like at least one decent story to pay off this year.




I saw no posting on sBR for long time.
It dived to 17.5 cents with a very low volume.
I always believed the fundamentasl were goodis with this stock. But I am failing to understand why it is continuously falling. 

I put a relatively buy order at 17.5 cents after re-entering by buying a small parcel at 25 cents.

I was shocked to see the buy went through today when the order would have expired otherwise  the volume was so low.

Could any one please comment if drilling still showing sign of any red copper or the red is only for investors' investment or SBR going to tank further ? I still consider the fundaments are good for SBR 

I hate to speculate if drill analysis on the samples taken in Namibia in early nov, sent to Perth through South Africa got done resulting into down side. I should be wrong as the down price would have been supported by high volume.

Any way will hold it unless it reaches my stop loss.


----------



## Agentm (21 February 2011)

*great post imho*

repost from another forum
nopundithere

*Discovery*

Doug Haynes who has been credited with the discovery of Olympic Dam defined a conceptual target for mineralization on Sabre tenements. Upon reconnaissance of this target area at least 16 'massive' poly-metallic gossans where found and the discovery called Kaskara. The gossans returned up to 23.5% copper, 35% lead and 34.4% zinc.

Matt Painter in 2009:_ "We've got all these Gossans poking out of the ground, there a great indicator of sulfide mineralization a depth. The fact that we have very strong copper,lead and zinc values in outcrop is telling us there has got to be copper, lead and zinc sulphides somewhere below surface."_


*Shadow of a Giant?*

Metal signature and geological features similar to Tsumeb. Tsumeb was historically one of the worlds largest copper producers mined from 1903 to 1997. It contained 25Mt grading 5.5% Cu, 11.5% Pb, 4% Zn and 171g/t silver. Tsumeb had a surface foot print of only 200 x 50 meters and extended 1800m beneath surface. It is located 40Km from Kaskara.

*So Far*

Outcropping at Kaskara is over 800m of strike. (The surface strike of Tsumeb (200 by 50) would fit many times into the Kaskara surface footprint) Kaskara is only one outcrop in the 3.6 km Kaskara-Lucas Post corridor which may be all part of the same system.

Two RC holes where drilled 100m away from the strongly mineralised gossans on the gentle slopes below the outcrop. Both holes intercepted broad zones of strong anomalism and sub-economic mineralization. Fine grained pyrite has been observed over several tens of meters adjacent to a significant fault zone. These observations indicate there is a base metal sulphide mineralising system present in the subsurface at Kaskara.

Immediately after the encouraging results from the RC holes, a man-portable Longyear 38 diamond drill rig was ordered up the hill to test the gossans. Copper, lead and zinc was intercepted prompting the company to state; _"we believe that we have intercepted the near-surface oxidised expression of deep- seated copper, lead and zinc sulphide mineralisation at Kaskara." and "widespread occurrence of the copper-lead-zinc vanadate mineral mottramite confirms Tsumeb-style mineralisation at Kaskara. Scientific consensus is that these base-metal-bearing vanadate minerals can only form in the weathered portions of sulphide deposits."_

Encouragingly weathering at Kaskara appears to extend to some depths. This is a very positive sign that mineralisation at Kaskara may extend to considerable depth. Tsumeb was weathered to around 900m.

Assay results form the initial drill program are anticipated shortly.

A life changing stock potentially IMO...


----------



## Agentm (18 March 2011)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT & MEDIA RELEASE
17 March 2011

*EXTENSIVE MINERALISATION INTERSECTED AT KASKARA*

*
KASKARA DRILLING INTERCEPTS EXTENSIVE MINERALISATION*

Significant copper-lead-zinc-vanadium mineralisation was intercepted by diamond drilling during Sabre's pilot programme at Kaskara, in the middle of the Otavi Mountainland of northern Namibia.

The copper, lead and zinc mineralisation is largely in the form of vanadates rather than sulphides and is ubiquitously associated with iron oxides (hematite) at Kaskara. Even outside of the well-mineralised zones, hematite dustings on features like joint surfaces are associated with highly anomalous copper, lead and zinc values.
Drilling has intercepted several very thick mineralised iron oxide zones, but the soft and friable nature of the material has resulted in many of the samples being washed away by the drilling process and not recovered. Of the recovered samples, several intercepts have been confirmed:

KKDD029*, 21.9m @ 0.45% Cu, 5.79% Pb, 1.81% Zn, and 1.41% V, from 54.0m
KKDD026*, 6.0m @ 0.21% Cu, 2.70% Pb, 1.34% Zn, and 0.50% V, from 34.9m
KKDD025, 2.7m @ 0.69% Cu, 10.45% Pb, 3.40% Zn, and 2.41% V, from 0m
KKDD025, 1.0m @ 0.35% Cu, 3.11% Pb, 0.80% Zn, and 0.73% V, from 24m
KKDD024, 2.0m @ 0.11% Cu, 1.30% Pb, 0.96% Zn, and 0.29% V, from 22m
KKDD021, 4.0m @ 0.12%Cu, 1.05% Pb, 0.39% Zn, and 0.24% V, from 22m

There are large sections where no sample was obtained and the above intercepts represent only those portions of those sections where sample was able to be recovered. In particular, the intercepts recorded in KKDD029 and KKDD026 represent portions of material recovered from broad zones of extreme core loss. These zones of core loss, which could not be recovered for technical reasons, are being considered as likely mineralised zones.
* Intervals uncertain due to poor core recovery, requires confirmatory drilling.



Figure 1 - Cross sections of mineralisation at Kaskara, and the associated zones of extreme core loss. Pink areas are zones of extreme core loss (very little drill core recovery) which most likely are host to Cu-Pb-Zn-V mineralisation. Yellow zones represent assayed mineralisation from recovered drill core Red zones are outcropping and intercepted mineralised gossans. Red lines on core represent core recovery of less than 50% (core recovery of less than 80% is generally considered very low).

*Zones of extreme core loss: mineralised zones*

Several zones of extreme core loss are coincident with abundant hematite. Recovery of a few hematitic core fragments in these zones has shown, through assay and handheld analysis, that they host hematitic copper-lead-zinc mineralisation. The major zones of core loss include:
KKDD021
3.0m @ 17.7% core recovery (from 0m); and 53.1m @ 25.0% core recovery (from 47.0m to EOH).
KKDD023
12.0m @ 45.7% core recovery (from 80.0m); and 51.0m @ 42.7% core recovery (from 107.0m).
KKDD024
45.0m @ 34.9% core recovery (from 40.7m).
KKDD026
3.7m @ 16.3% core recovery (from 5.4m); and 9.0m @ 37.8% core recovery (from 14.0m); and 9.4m @ 24.5% core recovery (from 31.6m to EOH).
KKDD027
16.0m @ 41.0% core recovery (from 18.0m).
KKDD029
48.8m @ 15.5% core recovery (from 1.0m); and 34.6m @ 13.3% core recovery (from 55.8m).

It is important to note that core recoveries should be 100% (i.e. 1m drilled equals 1m of core recovered). Recoveries below 80% are unusual. A 15% core recovery (e.g. KKDD0029) means that 85% of the material has not been recovered. It is clear that unusual material has been intercepted in these zones.


*Core loss at Kaskara ”” technical information*

The gossans are silicified at surface only, becoming quite soft and friable (loose) at depth. Drilling has largely not recovered this material ”” it has instead been washed away by the drilling process. The driller recorded the common occurrence of "red water" coinciding only with extreme core loss, indicating physical breakdown of hematitic material which is commonly host to mineralisation.

In addition to the results recorded above, other recovered fragments of the loose hematitic material record significant copper, lead, zinc, and vanadium content when analysed using a handheld spectrometer. Combined, these factors suggest that at least some of these broad intervals of core loss correspond to mineralised intercepts that have not been recovered.

Triple tube drill rods, which protect soft or friable material during drilling with a separate inner metal sleeve, have arrived on site to test some of these thicker zones. Some of the new holes will be drilled adjacent to those holes with extreme core loss.

*Relationship of oxide zones to sulphides*

The soft, oxidised, hematitic mineralised zones are considered to be in contact with sulphide mineralisation at depth, and have formed as a result of very deep weathering of the rocks in the vicinity of this mineralisation. *There is clearly a genetic relationship between the oxide material and sulphide mineralisation which has been documented at other deposits in the region, including Tsumeb and Berg Aukas.*

Upcoming drilling will continue to follow these irregular zones to depth in order to track our way to the sulphide mineralisation below.

*UPCOMING WORK AT KASKARA*

With the forthcoming easing of the wet season rains, Sabre will begin clearing access on the hill at Kaskara. A series of tracks and drill pads will be constructed to enable access to areas that were not accessible in the recent pilot programme.

The upcoming drill programme will comprise deep pattern drilling, using a combination of RC and triple tube diamond drilling. Around 30 holes are planned. This programme will drill deep beneath the outcropping gossans to intercept sulphide mineralisation at depth.


----------



## Agentm (8 November 2011)

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT & MEDIA RELEASE

8 November 2011

*HIGH GRADE VANADIUM AND BASE METALS DISCOVERY AT KASKARA*

*13 m @ 2.87% V2O5, 7.43% Pb, 2.89% Zn and 0.42% Cu in underground channel sample, 30 m below surface.*

Adjacent drillhole intercepted 21.85 m @ 2.52% V2O5, 5.79% Pb, 1.81% Zn and 0.45% Cu from ~40 m below surface.

Intercepts are positioned directly above the main IP anomaly, which is the target for Cu-rich mineralisation.

Workings appear to descend for at least 100 m.
► Top two mine levels investigated to date (sampling ongoing).
► Remaining deeper workings will be mapped and sampled as they are made safe.

Priority sampling of workings commenced.
*
Kaskara has the potential to be a major base-metal deposit.*


----------



## Mofra (9 November 2011)

Reading the cashflow statements, can we expect a cap raising shortly? None raised since 2010 but is looks like they can scrape through one more quarter of operation at best.

Cash held at end of Sept 11 qtr was $962k, after a qtrly spend of $964k. Prev qtr spend was $845k of $3.138m spend last FY.

The minerals in the ground paints a rosy picture on this one, cashflow situation from a drilling persepctive (let alone cash to development) seems up in the air at best. 

Is there any indication of how much a complete development will cost? I assume that Vanadium being considered toxic, production costs would be higher than that of the standard base metals.

Not holding but added to the watchlist. Cheers.


----------



## Agentm (28 July 2012)

i know sabre is drilling a copper discovery (in the making) right now but has not made that public as yet other than in quarterly reports saying they anticipate they will drill at some stage in the future..

if kaskara has the copper sulphides at 250 meters as seen in geomags, then it validates the geological science that matt painter, the lead geologist, has on it.  he claims the numrous surface gousans plus a now closed down vanadium mine on the kaskara hill, validates a indicates a massive sulphide deposit below.

after many years and 2 monsoons, they have finally got the raod in, the rig there and are drilling today

good luck to all holders


----------



## Agentm (29 July 2012)

the first slide shows the kaskara hill and what matt believes is a sulphide deposit below the vanaduim mine

the second slide is guchab, which is a potential discovery on a new permit recently picked up by sbr and a few miles south of the kaskara - the surface copper results alone is better than what rio is currently mining.. there is a copper mine that was not worked for 15 years or so a few miles to the east on trend, that mine is about to be reopened by new mining comapny on the toronto stock exchange.. something not disclosed by sabre to the public as yet, but sabre owns all the land on the permit, with the exception of the old mine and believes many copper deposits are needing to be drilled on trend.


----------



## Agentm (14 August 2012)

185% isnt a bad run for the day


----------



## Agentm (14 August 2012)

*220% rise in one day now*

perhaps will clean up on the stock tipping here also

but... if anyone else here is in sbr... best of luck an hope this thread helped


----------



## Buckfont (14 August 2012)

Agentm said:


> *220% rise in one day now*
> 
> perhaps will clean up on the stock tipping here also
> 
> but... if anyone else here is in sbr... best of luck an hope this thread helped




Dam and blast !! Will take some catching. Congrats to all holders.


----------



## Agentm (14 August 2012)

hey buckfront

*260% rise for the day*

i think i am alone here though

lol


----------



## Anmar (14 August 2012)

Agentm said:


> hey buckfront
> 
> *260% rise for the day*
> 
> ...




*I am in there too - 260% in one day is nothing short of spectacular - finished at $0.360


----------



## Steve C (14 August 2012)

A question for the T/A Pro's on here, out if interest if you were to look at this chart yesterday, were there any indicators to hint or show there was about to be a huge breakout?


----------



## burglar (15 August 2012)

Steve C said:


> A question for the T/A Pro's on here, out if interest if you were to look at this chart yesterday, were there any indicators to hint or show there was about to be a huge breakout?





No jump in SP until 12:24, a full 12 minutes after the release of todays report.

And here is the kicker, the content of the report was no secret ...
It can be found in the quarterly report of 31/7/2012

IMHO of course



Disc: I do not hold


----------



## Agentm (15 August 2012)

burglar

the contents of the report was NOT in the quarterly

this copper discovery is a few clicks from a permit area that in itself, is a tiny square missing out of the entire permit area..

if you research Kombat permit area, you will see an entire company on the TSX is totally committed 10's of millions and more to the re opening of the kombat mine and validates the copper play is active along trend

whats funny is that discovery is not even the  start of things, kaskara is a tsumeb like discovery in the waiting..

this share can go $1 and can go more in a heartbeat.. 

all imho and dyor


----------



## Agentm (15 August 2012)

Copper, silver strike helps Sabre Resources out of hole

Date
    August 15, 2012 



EVERY drill hole counts when your bank balance dips down to $387,000. Happily for Sabre Resources, its latest drilling in Namibia looks set to leave it with plenty to count.

The Perth-based minnow's shares almost quadrupled from 10 ¢ to 36 ¢ yesterday after it announced that its first drill hole at the Guchab prospect had encountered more than 100 metres of copper.

For those with an understanding of geology, the results speak for themselves: 2.35 metres at more than 13 per cent copper and 70 grams a tonne of silver.

For those without a formal education in rock-kicking, the strike was summed up thus by Matthew Banks from rival junior exploration company Rumble Resources: ''It's fair to say that's a ball-tearer of a copper hit.''
Advertisement

Two more holes have been drilled, with assessment from independent analysts still pending.

Sabre acquired the Guchab asset only in May, under a deal with private investment group Coniston Pty Ltd.

Coniston previously held just over 25 per cent of Sabre, but increased that to 42.58 per cent under the deal to transfer the asset to Sabre.

While company documents show Sabre was down to $387,000 -

which is about one month's sustenance based on the company's rate of spending in the June quarter - Sabre general manager, development and marketing, Tim Putt said the company had several options for sourcing extra funds and was merely waiting for the right moment to do so.

''We are very pleased. The first drill hole certainly exceeded our expectations, and we are looking forward to continuing to report results to the market as they come available,'' he said. ''We do feel that Guchab has the potential to turn into something significant.''

Read more: http://www.theage.com.au/business/c...out-of-hole-20120814-246rn.html#ixzz23YlV48gI


----------



## prawn_86 (15 August 2012)

One would assume a cap raising is on the way, which would slow down any further SP appreciation. When the cap raising is announced it may be a good time for those with a long term view to get in now that the area has had some proven results.

With PE already owning >40% of the co, i dont see how they can raise funds without a CR. Maybe a private placement??


----------



## Agentm (15 August 2012)

small placement i hear, all private..  bby have been looking after it, and we all want kaskara to be drilled asap as it has a huge upside potential

matt spotted this copper discovery a few years back, they have been scratching at the surface and figured the airmag anomaly was so impressive, it had to be investigated..  anyway, they put that permit into sbr a few months back and then drilled guchab and put all other ops on hold... 

its no secret they used up the capital on guchab

what a stunning result!!  

the permit has a small section in the middle taken out, its the old kombat mine, that permit in itself is supporting an ipo on the TSX which is about to reopen the entire mine..  gouchab is a few clicks down road on trend in our permit area.. many other targets on trend.. gouchab is only the beginning and its open on all sides thus far!..


----------



## basilio (15 August 2012)

Great find Agentum. Great result ... yesterday afternoon..!!

The current market seems to have the attention span of a retarded goldfish.  SBR seems to have fallen well off the boil despite its outstanding find.

Will be interesting to see what it takes to keep a sustained interest in the company.


----------



## Agentm (16 August 2012)

few more gems coming up.. my research tells me i have an oiler, txn to double up in the very near term.. and there are 2 or 3 others i will delve into also.. some may do some crazy things like sbr..

sbr did move back to .36 today then down to it close on heavy selling T3's

still managed some great gains though, 18% up today on the close

i think it will progress through to .50's and higher in the coming weeks as the drill results confirm things a little more

small cap raising coming up in it.. imho late next week

wont change anything.. the people who are putting in are already committed to the cap raising, so it wont be a big drama..

i see a huge future for this one, will be holding for a long time yet


----------



## Agentm (17 August 2012)

*most discussed stock on HC but least discussed here*

 Sabre’s shares up again on Namibia copper find
by Charles Macdonald ”” created Aug 16, 2012 12:06 PM

After soaring by over 250% on Tuesday following promising drill results from a single diamond drill hole in the Guchab copper mining centre in Northern Namibia, Sabre Resources’ shares were up in late Thursday morning trade by almost 13% to 30.5 cents.

.........



The first of a 20 hole diamond drilling programme at Guchab, within Sabre’s Otavi Mountain Land copper project, was drilled to a depth of 111.4 metres and showed mineralisation along most of its extent from surface, including 107.75m @ 1.15% copper and 6.93gpt silver from 0.60m.

This included 2.35m @ 13.24% copper and 70.84 gpt silver from 17.90m and 23.55m @ 2.08% copper and 10.11gpt silver from 29.80m.
.............

A second hole has been completed at Guchab, with Sabre reporting that this also shows significant visible copper mineralisation. A third hole is in progress, with this too intercepting mineralisation and assays pending.

The Guchab mining centre was discovered in the early 1900s and operated for a short time producing high-grade copper ores (up to 33%) before the discovery of near surface copper mineralisation at Kombet, some 10kms to the west.

The Kombet copper mine produced 8.7mt @3.1% copper, 1.1% lead and 26gpt silver.


http://www.theajmonline.com.au/mini...e2019s-shares-up-again-on-namibia-copper-find


----------



## subasurf (17 August 2012)

Glad I got in at 0.155 when I did. 
Hoping for a little drive before close then hopefully a big announcement on Monday.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## subasurf (20 August 2012)

Trading Halt announced....capital raising? 
Was hoping to exit today pending a good announcement regarding #2 and 3


----------



## AussieBoy (20 August 2012)

subasurf said:


> Trading Halt announced....capital raising?
> *Was hoping to exit today pending a good announcement regarding #2 and 3 *




There's still a possibility it could also be that reason


----------



## Buckfont (20 August 2012)

Yep, capital raising it is.

BBY Limited and  Octa Phillip Securities Limited have been appointed  as Joint Lead Manager by  Sabre Resources Limited (ASX:  SBR ) to raise upto ~A$ 5.0million by way of a placement of  ~19.2 million shares at A$0.26  per share (the "Placement").   

 The Issue Price represents:

·          23.8% discount to the VWAP on date of last price

·          18.8% discount to the last price, A$0.32

·          17.9% discount to the 5 day VWAP of A$0.317


----------



## Agentm (23 August 2012)

this one is far less of a daytrading stock for me

i am waiting for outcomes on kaskara and the full story on guchab

the assays will be reviewed today and we could hear something as quickly as today or by early next week

all imho and dyor


----------



## Agentm (29 August 2012)

very interesting next few days for sabre

quietly accumulating more as i have a date with destiny- or was it density???  on friday

anyone who is on this puppy enjoy the show


----------



## basilio (30 August 2012)

Not a great day for any of the specs. I keep wondering what is actually required to attract and sustain suppoort for a stock.  We keep seeing many great results, opportunities etc -  but with rare exceptions the SP doesn't budge.

This is a very gloomy market.


----------



## springhill (30 August 2012)

basilio said:


> Not a great day for any of the specs. I keep wondering what is actually required to attract and sustain suppoort for a stock.  We keep seeing many great results, opportunities etc -  but with rare exceptions the SP doesn't budge.
> 
> This is a very gloomy market.




Hi basilio.
A complete turnaround in the world economy is probably what is required. 
If this type of market is dictating sharp rises on great announcements, but lack of long term support for specs and you are aware of this, then trade accordingly. Take the profit level you are happy with, move on and don't look back. A quick profit is a good profit.
Don't fight it mate, swim with the current, it's much easier.


----------



## Agentm (31 August 2012)

the next few days, possibly even today, will see results from the second drill and imho a more "ball tearer" results

i understand from a few sources over the last weeks that the first drilling was from a trench that had amoungst the lower surface copper results of all the trenches

its going to be extremely interesting to watch further drilling results along strike from the trenches that had significantly higher surface and near surface copper readings.. silver is in the mix.. like with kombat

there are 4 km of strike to be tested by sbr, and the entire trend is 3 times that.. with kombat in the trend also.

these are some of the surface trench results that sbr will drill off

• Channel sampling of the Guchab workings has returned high-grade copper-silver mineralisation, including: 

GCTR 002 16 m @ 10.16% Cu & 64 gpt Ag 
GCTR 023 25 m @ 6.70% Cu & 59 gpt Ag
GCTR 004 (Trench) 22 m @ 3.65% Cu & 23 gpt Ag
GCTR 005 (Trench) 29 m @ 2.73% Cu & 22 gpt Ag    *IMHO the first drill was off this one*



• Underground sampling at Rodgerberg, included: 

RUUG 001 3 m @ 10.88% Cu & 473 gpt Ag 
RUUG 005 13 m @ 5.32% Cu & 192 gpt Ag


----------



## basilio (31 August 2012)

> the next few days, possibly even today, will see results from the second drill and imho a more *"ball tearer" *results



 agentm

Well mate we have certainly got our wish.....  I just don't think the investment god quite understood your meaning.

That wasn't a really flash announcment was it ? Yes more copper and silver but as I saw it (and I gather almost everyone else) it didn't throw up a set of figures that scream "* buy me now ffs*"

So everyone has jumped ship.

Any thoughts ?


----------



## Kulio (29 September 2012)

Lol why are you gamblers so quiet these days? It was only a month and a half a go you were all cheering.


----------



## basilio (29 September 2012)

Kulio said:


> Lol why are you gamblers so quiet these days? It was only a month and a half a go you were all cheering.




Cos it looks like we jumped on the whole boat. Should have been Sirius not Sabre..


----------



## Kulio (29 September 2012)

basilio said:


> Cos it looks like we jumped on the whole boat. Should have been Sirius not Sabre..




Perhaps Agentm can use his crystal ball to bring up a few more pretty pictures and graphs in order to tell us if Sabre is drilling in the right place?


----------



## Agentm (2 October 2012)

Kulio said:


> Perhaps Agentm can use his crystal ball to bring up a few more pretty pictures and graphs in order to tell us if Sabre is drilling in the right place?




glad you appreciate the research..

cheers


crystal ball not needed, the guchab site has a resource which will be resource drilled later on..  currently they are drilling at different locations so as to best determine the way to do the resource drilling later..

not a case of guessing at all.. matt is drilling in the right place, he has been all over it for many years, its only been in sabres hands a few months.. lol

pad 4 will drill where there are 50 meters of visible sulphides in the mines there in over 200 meters of mine shafts that go down multiple layers..

100 years ago they didnt chase 1% copper oxides, only 30% or higher Cu.. the oxides left over are a resource in itself.  imho the high Cu levels in the trenches at surface will also tell a tale as they explore the resource at various pads..

the kaskara drill is about to begin.. i have posted plenty on that.. matt is looking at the sulphide deposit in the pipe that thus far has alluded all drilling attempts.

new rig on the hill.. crew about to arrive.. they have 5 days off at the end of  each month..  next few weeks will be interesting..

best of luck to all holders..


----------



## Agentm (9 October 2012)

31% increase in 9 days!!!

news *NOT YET* announced!!!

kaskara is drilling now as we speak, and pad 4 is on the go

some very important news to potentially get released in the coming weeks or days or hours

good luck to those holding..


----------



## mr. jeff (9 October 2012)

Agentm said:


> 31% increase in 9 days!!!
> 
> news *NOT YET* announced!!!
> 
> ...




Maybe I should add that they have reported visible copper late September and that the buying is obviously built on that. That 25c level needs to be cleared to lower the risk of an entry at current prices, apart from the risk with that hand assembled drill!

Anyone who is looking at it, be careful and get ready for the door if they report an empty hole.
It does sound very promising drilling in old mining areas though with visible copper close to the surface. Hope the copper continues down for holders...


----------



## Agentm (10 October 2012)

kaskara is upon us

imho the third drill may not be intercepting the fault, so look out for better news

once they start releasing details on the drilling at both sites the sabre express is perhaps going to depart..


----------



## Agentm (1 November 2012)

2 holes drilled at kaskara

in the fringes and on the northern section. assays will be a few weeks off

the guchab pad 4 first hole wa flying..  no hold ups like last month. indicating better ground and imho possibly some great announcements very soon on that.

good luck to all holders,  with the drill bit now going at speed, so will results and news


----------



## Miner (4 December 2012)

For one month since Nov 1  there was no posting on SBR.

On the face the stock shows promises.

I however fail to understand why trading levels are so low and what the company offered to those investors/speculators who bought the capital raised at 26 cents when the current price is at 17 cents.

I am not complaining with 11.5 to 17 cents spreaded purchase but just curious.

May be Pad 4 success will bring some smile for many specially only weeks back the SP shot up significantly.

The field preparation however on each of PAD 1, 2 AND 4 offers serious challenges from cutting the hills and infrastructure for a serious miner following exploration results

Best of luck to all SBR enthsiastics


----------



## Miner (11 December 2012)

Prices are delayed by 20 minutes unless stated otherwise in the Conditions. Retrieving any price indicates your acceptance of the Conditions.

Code Last % Chg Bid Offer Open High Low Vol 
SBR 0.125  -24.24%  0.125  0.130  0.165  0.165  0.125  1,144,637  
OMG 
what a slide and volume today with SBR as soon as Market heard the broken drill, continuous logistics issue with the drilling contractor.

Once again no poster here since Nov 1 - So much hush hush by SBR management  to cause 24 percent slide and more than a million shares transferred.

Probably tomorrow going to be worse than 12.5 cents closing price.




Miner said:


> For one month since Nov 1  there was no posting on SBR.
> 
> On the face the stock shows promises.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miner (12 December 2012)

Another day of lack lustre (lost luck)

The price dived by 4% as if 24% dive on previous day was not good enough.
The volume now 3.3 million shares transacted on Wednesday where as on Tuesday it was about 1.1 million shares and on Monday it was merely 200,000 shares.
Why ASX did not issue a PLEASE EXPLAIN note for excessive volume ?

Let us see what comes out by Christmas giving an opportunity to re-enter into SBR .

All the best


----------



## mark299 (20 December 2012)

Miner said:


> Another day of lack lustre (lost luck)
> 
> The price dived by 4% as if 24% dive on previous day was not good enough.
> The volume now 3.3 million shares transacted on Wednesday where as on Tuesday it was about 1.1 million shares and on Monday it was merely 200,000 shares.
> ...





Looks like some traders are coming back to Sabre, expecting some good news soon.

Prices are around 16.5 Cents now.

Would be interesting to see what the next update holds.


----------



## Miner (19 January 2013)

mark299 said:


> Looks like some traders are coming back to Sabre, expecting some good news soon.
> 
> Prices are around 16.5 Cents now.
> 
> Would be interesting to see what the next update holds.




About a month - no significant news to raise SBR up.
Let us wait another month.


----------



## Miner (4 March 2013)

Miner said:


> About a month - no significant news to raise SBR up.
> Let us wait another month.




SBR followers : how could this thread has so little interest. I could see market is moving between 13 and 14 cents with still low volume. But the drill result published on 21 Feb showed some interesting discoveries : Pad 4, copper more than 1 %, Silver is also significant and several drilling results are due soon.
Is market waiting for the same or feeling not enough enthusiasm ? 
Should we need just an unsolicited bid to bring market attention ???


----------



## Agentm (10 June 2013)

we should see .20 in a few months

plenty of action as the drilling intensifies


----------



## Country Lad (10 June 2013)

Agentm said:


> plenty of action as the drilling intensifies




Turnover averaged about $12,500 per day over the past week with the price down 0.1 cent.  I would hate to see it when there is no action.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Agentm (22 June 2013)

Country Lad said:


> Turnover averaged about $12,500 per day over the past week with the price down 0.1 cent.  I would hate to see it when there is no action.
> 
> Cheers
> Country Lad




yeah its been rock solid steady throughout the carnage of the past months

they are drilling schlangental with RC now, the RAD program obviously came up with more 19% Cu hits

will be a busy july when news flows about the ops..


----------



## Miner (13 November 2013)

Agentm said:


> we should see .20 in a few months
> 
> plenty of action as the drilling intensifies






Miner said:


> SBR followers : how could this thread has so little interest. I could see market is moving between 13 and 14 cents with still low volume. But the drill result published on 21 Feb showed some interesting discoveries : Pad 4, copper more than 1 %, Silver is also significant and several drilling results are due soon.
> Is market waiting for the same or feeling not enough enthusiasm ?
> Should we need just an unsolicited bid to bring market attention ???






Agentm said:


> yeah its been rock solid steady throughout the carnage of the past months
> 
> they are drilling schlangental with RC now, the RAD program obviously came up with more 19% Cu hits
> 
> will be a busy july when news flows about the ops..




After spending more than two years in North to South America, returned home to see every thing collapsed.  I was putting some little snippets in ASF remotely but was casual postings .  Everything is bad in resource but banks are making so huge profits. Where is the mismatch?

All my stocks crashed including this little SBR - last sold at 5.2 cents. 
Closing prices are displayed for the last 5 days on which the security traded on ASX within the last 6 months.


Date



11 Nov 2013 0.050 -5.66%  0.052 0.050 83,064 
06 Nov 2013 0.053 -3.64%  0.056 0.053 354,760 
01 Nov 2013 0.055 -8.33%  0.060 0.055 91,038 
31 Oct 2013 0.060 -3.23%  0.060 0.055 520,000 
30 Oct 2013 0.062 10.71%  0.062 0.054 310,000


----------



## greggles (24 April 2018)

Sabre Resources has entered into an agreement to acquire Kinetic Metals Pty Ltd, which holds a 100% interest in three Western Australia based vanadium projects. The projects are the Speewah Vanadium Project, Unaly Vanadium Project and the Balla Vanadium Project.

The acquisition will be funded by issuing 2,500,000 shares and 2,500,000 unlisted options with an exercise price of 3c and an expiry date of 31/10/19 to the vendor.

SBR has also just completed a placement that raised around $1.5 million by issuing 105,868,057 fully paid ordinary shares at an issue price of 1.5c per share.

SBR's share price has surged 68.75% to 2.7c this morning after the news was announced. This deal could be a turning point for this beaten up mining minnow.


----------



## frugal.rock (3 September 2020)

Haha, no surprise Greggles again!
Time to rattle the Sabre.


----------



## Miner (6 September 2020)

Miner said:


> After spending more than two years in North to South America, returned home to see every thing collapsed.  I was putting some little snippets in ASF remotely but was casual postings .  Everything is bad in resource but banks are making so huge profits. Where is the mismatch?
> 
> All my stocks crashed including this little SBR - last sold at 5.2 cents.
> Closing prices are displayed for the last 5 days on which the security traded on ASX within the last 6 months.
> ...



Blast from past.
Back 2013, one of the posters emotionally supported SBR . I wish if he is around to see SBR today and tell us how his recommendation performed over 7 years.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

Sabre rattling


----------



## Cam019 (7 September 2020)

Had a buy limit at $0.012...


----------



## over9k (7 September 2020)

YGTBSM.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

over9k said:


> YGTBSM



Please explain?


----------



## Clansman (7 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Please explain?




You've got to be Sh***ing me.


----------



## Cam019 (7 September 2020)

SWAJSIAN?


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Please explain?






Cam019 said:


> SWAJSIAN?



Aye carumba... sounds Nazi...


----------



## Cam019 (7 September 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Aye carumba... sounds Nazi...



Shall we all just speak in acronyms now?


----------



## Miner (7 September 2020)

490 million shares transacted so far today. 
Could we please help by expanding acronyms ?
Thanks


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

FFS Miner, GWTP.


----------



## over9k (7 September 2020)

Tip for old farts:

There's a site called "urban dictionary" which translates these newfangled slang terms. You should have a swell time, and there's no malarkey.


----------



## Xendragon (7 September 2020)

The nearology is strong with this one ...


----------



## Clansman (7 September 2020)

Xendragon said:


> The nearology is strong with this one ...




If I remember correctly, Dame Nellie Melba's sister couldn't sing a note.


----------



## Xendragon (7 September 2020)

Clansman said:


> If I remember correctly, Dame Nellie Melba's sister couldn't sing a note.



Could be, but if she looks pretty the punters will take her to the races.
They just dump her later if she don't put out.


----------



## Metal Teeth (8 September 2020)

Well well well, down a bit probably due to the hype settling and profit taking. I have a theory but no empirical experience on the matter; would it be right to assume it will rally once drill samples are produced, and then more once the gold starts selling? And if the company has no other lucrative project on the go, the line will go down once the gold starts running out?

Either way, glad I got in cheap.


----------



## over9k (8 September 2020)

Yes. Serious possibility of striking plenty more as they explore more though. Might be time for me to pull the trigger today.


----------



## frugal.rock (6 January 2021)

So, Sabre rattling my interest in it again, purely off technicals. 
Some charts. 
6 month, daily and  month daily.












Some thoughts.
After a decent gap up early September, we see a nice long consolidation, with minor double bottom cheeks and today's bar possibly signalling the shift out of this trend.
Largest volume bar forming today for over 3 months, it may beat the 4 month mark yet.
I bought in today off yesterday's "stirring" or "murmur", if you will, and today's subsequent follow through. I note, there has not an announcement for 3 weeks or so.

Will post the latest announcement highlights below, for convenience.
Cheers.


ASX ANNOUNCEMENT
17 December 2020 ASX code: SBR
RC Drilling Contractor Secured for Bonanza Gold Project. 
Drilling Is Expected at End of January.

Highlights:
➢ A Reverse Circulation (RC) drilling contractor has been secured for the Bonanza Gold Project

➢ RC Drilling is expected to commence end of next month: January 2021 

➢ Aircore drill samples from the reconnaissance program were submitted to an accredited laboratory for gold and pathfinder element analysis in mid-November

➢ Holes were drilled to an average depth of 30m along traverses with 49 holes drilled for a total of 
1,427m

➢ RC drilling is intended to test the gold/pathfinder anomalies at depth below the weathered profile 
tested by the Aircore program


----------



## Miner (26 February 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> So, Sabre rattling my interest in it again, purely off technicals.
> Some charts.
> 6 month, daily and  month daily.
> 
> ...



Hi 
@frugal.rock 
are you still interested in SBR with the RC result is still due since it was published on 8 Feb?


----------

